# Why should I buy a MaC instead of a PC?



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

I was wondering if someone would post pros and cons of a PC and MAC because I'm starting to have doubts of buying a MAC/PC.
Please Post like this:
MAC Pros:
-
-
-
MAC Cons:
-
-
-
PC Pros:
-
-
-
PC Cons:
-
-
-

THANKS ALOT U GIZE


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Mac Pros:

Intesese happiness and freedom

PC Pros:

This is a myth; they don't exist

Mac Cons:

Never come across anything but sometimes there are AVI files I am unable to open. (The rest of the world is starting to become Mac compatibe; which is a Pro)

PC Cons:

windows is a cruel and harsh world; like hell only you don't have to die to get there.

I am assuming you are talking OS X vs Windows as Linux is also PC based. Linux although slowly growing has compatibility issues.

It's really hard to answer your question as we really don't know what your usage will be.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mac pros:
stable operating system
easy to use
FUN to use
intuitive so it does things fairly easy...really don't have to think much
great interactivity between programs...just drop and drag files
another BIG ONE: if you want, you can install windows and it's easy to do
so in other words, if there are programs that you just can't live without from the windows side of things, you can have it too.

great user forums such as ehmac, macumors and many others.
apple.ca/support is a great spot for help and apple's website has a TON of resources for new users

cons:
none


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

People have this weird conception that Macs are very hard to use and are not compatible with other computers. Mac OS is a 100X simpler than Windows will ever be. I had a salesman at Future Shop tell me that a Tv I was looking at was not Mac compatible. So I told him to go back and re do his futureshop course on compatibility. Macs are kind of like Toyotas from back in the early days of Toyota in NA. They were fantastic cars but people had a weird stigma about them.

They last LONGER!

I have had Macs for about 9 years now and I have had 3 different generations of computers, the longest being my emac that has lasted me about 5 years and still runs at fairly the same speed as when I bought it. Macs just work. They don't **** their pants over anything. Every time you start it up it will work and be there. I have had many pcs for work. They don't last. They break down all the time.

People always say that Macs are too expensive. But that is because they are comparing a base level mac (say the macbook) with a base level Dell. Well, a macbook has 1000X more guts than Dells (save the XPS line) in 1/5 of the space. Compare a Mac to another computer that has similar specs and you will find that Macs are quite competitive.


You are paying for a useable and stable OS. A highly reliable computer that I can assure you will outlast a PC. And, high technology; I mean, lets face it, the macbook was one of the first notebooks to have wireless N.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ...
I was wondering if someone would post pros and cons of a PC and MAC because I'm starting to have doubts of buying a MAC/PC.

Please Post like this:
MAC Pros:
-
-
-
MAC Cons:
-
-
-
PC Pros:
-
-
-
PC Cons:
-
-
-

THANKS ALOT U GIZE
..."

Wow. I'm pretty sure you would be much happier with a Windows machine.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Without knowing your intended use for the computer, it's really difficult to give a reasonable answer.
But if I want to know all the bad sides about the product - typically any product - I check to see what the competition has to say.
Here is an article by PC Magazine about the Mac operating system you might find interesting.
Apple OS X 10.5.2 (Leopard) - Reviews by PC Magazine


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

gordguide... :clap: 

He / She may me suffering from a pc virus... we can't be so quick to push them back to pc...this is part of the diesese; fear...

once you go Mac you never go back...why would you want to...


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's a link to a blog posting that might help you decide:

Why I Use A Mac « The IT Nerd


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

8127972 said:


> Here's a link to a blog posting that might help you decide:
> 
> Why I Use A Mac « The IT Nerd


Very well written - short and to the point,
Didn't even need the "virus, adware, spyware free" blurb you see all the time.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I took a leap of faith in 2005 and bought a Powerbook (Mac laptop of the period, and what I'm tying this on). I had no prior Mac experience. I'm not an artistic type that is normally labeled as a Mac user. I took the leap because I knew I had a fall back plan, I could run Linux (my preferred OS at the time) on the hardware. I never did. OS X was so great, I stuck with it, bought more systems and retired my old Windows and Linux machines. 

You have the same fall back. If you really don't like Mac OS X, you can always run Windows, Linux, etc on the same hardware. So, what the hell, just go for it. My dad did, my sister did, and over a 1/2 dozen friends did in the last 3 years.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

PC vs. Mac cost comparison:
Mac vs. PC Cost Comparisons - a Fair Fight? :: My First Mac - Help Buying and Getting Started with Your New Mac

6 Reasons to buy a PC instead of a Mac:
6 Reasons to Buy a PC Instead of a Mac :: My First Mac - Help Buying and Getting Started with Your New Mac

Why buy a Mac? What's the difference?
Why Buy a Mac – What’s the difference, really? :: My First Mac - Help Buying and Getting Started with Your New Mac


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

If you have to ask, you're not ready for a Mac. It's really that simple.

Kind of like one of my t-shirts:

"If I have to explain why I ride a Harley-Davidson, you wouldn't understand anyway."


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Mac Pros - Superior OS, industrial design, elegant.

Mac Cons - None whatsoever.

PC Pros - Provides joke material for Mac users.

PC Cons - Inferior OS, repulsively ugly, graceless.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Geez, just watch the ads.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd say take one for a test drive. If you like it, great. If you don't, there's tons of PC's out there that would probably satisfy you. And cheap too, for a reason. I'll spend my hard-earned money for quality ten times out of ten.

Also, every PC running Windows is really just a cheaper-priced Mac wannabe. Surly you must know that. Even Bill Gates knows that, which is why he donated $140 million to keep Apple alive during the lean years. he's the biggest Mac fan on the planet.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Even Bill Gates knows that, which is why he donated $140 million to keep Apple alive during the lean years.


This is a complete myth.

"Bill Gates" did nothing of the kind.

Microsoft bought $150M of *non-voting* stock and committed to producing Office for the Mac for five years. In exchange for this, they got an open cross-licensing patents agreement and the dismissal of a lawsuit over code theft they VERY likely would have lost. Apple needed to show the serious computer community that it was NOT going to die, and MS's public show of suppport helped with that. Microsoft MUCH more seriously needed to show the Department of Justice that they weren't killing off their only serious rival, and the agreement did that for them.

At the time, it was a sensible win-win for everyone, even if not all the parts of the agreement were made public (MS paid Apple for the code they outright stole, an undisclosed sum never made public but estimated at $500M) and even if it looked lopsided at the time.

MS, typically, made out very well: not only did their revitalised commitment to the Mac cause them to finally make a decent version of Office (which made buckets of money), the new MacBU inspired the "regular" office team, resulting in better versions of Office for the PC.

On top of all that, MS sold the stock they acquired at a VERY healthy profit many years ago. The contract between MS and Apple expired years ago but in many ways they've never been closer.

You can read up on the true story of all this by picking up a copy of_ Apple Confidential_ by Owen Linzmayer or just googling. The book is a better read IMHO.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

gordguide said:


> " ...
> Wow. I'm pretty sure you would be much happier with a Windows machine.


[giggle] ... did I think that outloud? ... [giggle]


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> I was wondering if someone would post pros and cons of a PC and MAC because I'm starting to have doubts of buying a MAC/PC.
> Please Post like this:
> MAC Pros:
> -
> ...


1) THANKS ALOT U GIZE? If you can afford a new computer, and if you really want some meaningful advise, could you at least learn some basic etiquette and spelling? Thanks a lot you guys.

2) Don't treat us like we are all tripping over to help you. Laying out a basic framework of HOW we should reply is very arrogant. Then again, so is this reply, so I guess we are even.

3) Learn how to communicate. If you want advice, you need to provide information. What are you going to use the computer for? Give details. Don't be wishy-washy. Don't give us vague answers like "Stuff like the Internet". If you can't fill a page with details on what you use your computer for, you are better off buying a Playstation.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> ...


Burn on me. D'oh!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

gordguide, guytoronto, however: :lmao:


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

My two cents...

MAC Pros:
- Easy & fun to use
- Well developed, solid hardware
- Cool designs, very intuitive
- OS X (fantastic OS, reliable & stable... no complaints here)
- Long lifespan for hardware & software
- Long list of open source & freeware applications
- Very easy to install & remove software
- Seamless integration of peripherals 
- ehMac.ca (fantastic source of information)
- No Mac viruses or spyware
- It's made by Apple... higher standards & quality than other manufacturers

MAC Cons:
- Not all apps available for PCs are are available for the Mac
- Switching from PC to Mac will take some time & patients (but well worth the time & effort)
- Peripherals are more expensive, but well worth the price
- Fewer Mac users than PC users

PC Pros:
- Availability of hardware, peripherals & software

PC Cons:
- Microsoft (they own the PC platform, very few alternatives)
- Windows OS (very few alternatives)
- High cost of ownership
- Software & OS prone to errors
- Hardware and Software quickly outdated
- Peripherals and drivers are unreliable/unstable
- Viruses & spyware

Aside...
I was a long time PC user. I started using PCs in 1982 and since then have built my career on PCs. By brother kept bugging me to buy a Mac. Two years ago, I did. It was the best move I made.

The next computer I'm buying will be a Mac.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Well, since he didn't post what he wants to do, it's kind of hard to answer, but consider this.

Macs run MacOS X and Windows.

PCs run Windows.

Why wouldn't you just buy a Mac and you'll have the best of both worlds? Although in my 20+ years of using computers, I've never needed Windows for anything.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I think this guy was just some 12 year old kid or some 25 year old stoner. I doubt he is coming back.

DELETE!


----------



## fewnfar (Dec 28, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I think this guy was just some 12 year old kid or some 25 year old stoner. I doubt he is coming back.
> 
> DELETE!


stop being so elitist/insulting


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> I think this guy was just some 12 year old kid or some 25 year old stoner. I doubt he is coming back.
> 
> DELETE!


Even if that is true..........don't even think of deleting.

I get this question (Whya mac instead of a PC) all the time and there are some really good links in this thread that I can use.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Well, since he didn't post what he wants to do, it's kind of hard to answer, but consider this.
> 
> Macs run MacOS X and Windows.
> 
> ...


It is kind of ironic when I think of it now that my third Mac (Classic 1st, and SE 2nd) was a Power Mac 6100/486DX/66MHZ (dual Mac/PC). It was stellar for the day since I could run both System 7 & Windows 3.1!!! I needed to use windows programs for university at that time, but preferred to use a Mac where possible.

A few years later, I reluctantly went to the darkside using home built PCs, since I needed fast & cheap computers to run my windows programs. Emulators were not fast enough. At the office, I was locked into using PCs (and still am).

It was the Intel switch in 2006 that brought me back to the Mac platform at home. Being able to run at full speed the Mac or Windows OS (inc. MS Access, scientific apps, and applications built on .NET and COM) sealed the deal. The MacBook Air is now my 6th Mac. The best of both worlds!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

chas_m said:


> This is a complete myth.
> 
> "Bill Gates" did nothing of the kind.
> 
> ...


Details. Important ones, apparently.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Mac Pros-
Ease of Use
Intuitive
More Pro Editing Programs
Uses less power in sleep mode
More programs that come with it that you actually use
Mac Cons-
None

Pc Pros-
Not Possible
PC Cons-
Windows


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Chas3 said:


> Mac Pros-
> Ease of Use
> Intuitive
> More Pro Editing Programs
> ...


:lmao: :clap: 

To anyone: so you guys are saying MAC has Windows Live Messenger (something of the sort), some Torrent thingy (like Utorrent or BitTorrent), some Mail application (for hotmail.com)?


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Microsoft Messenger for Mac: Connect Instantly Online| Mactopia

Transmission

Apple - Mac OS X Leopard - Features - Mail


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

JumboJones said:


> Microsoft Messenger for Mac: Connect Instantly Online| Mactopia
> 
> Transmission
> 
> Apple - Mac OS X Leopard - Features - Mail


I kinda already knew about the Messenger and Mail but I was just reconfirming.

I looked for a program for torrents. I searched for Utorrent but it wasn't compatible with MAC. So I went to BitTorrent, and that was compatible with MAC. I think BitTorrent is a bit more known but I don't really know. So I could either use BitTorrent or Transmission. Which one do you guys use?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

A few more advantages that I have always liked in the Mac world, is feature/ function recognition and implementation. For me, the Mac is more logical and fun.

Mac vs. Windows:

- Leopard vs. Vista (woohoo)
- Finder vs. Explorer (too cluttered)
- Safari vs. Internet Explorer (too dull sounding)
- Spotlight vs. Windows Search (lame, not to mention it never works)
- Preferences vs. Control Panel (sounds too controlling to me)
- Time Machine vs. Windows Backup (boring..)
- iWork & iLife Suites vs. I don't even know anymore?! (Ok, the office suite is not too bad)
- iPod vs. Zune (hilarious, doesn't even compare)

You get the idea...


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm gonna post an evil-sounding response here. 

If you can't find the reason yourself to buy a mac, maybe you shouldn't.

Using computers whether PC or Mac is 99% attitude. There is a fear that people get with computers that they are going to break it, or that they need to help with everything. That fear needs to be over come and you just need to sit down and try. You may take time to figure things out, and you may break things. Most of us have learned what we know about computers by doing things wrong as much as right (especially PC users .

Mac is better no question. But that doesn't mean a transition will be a cakewalk. How easy or hard is dependent on your attitude.

Ed


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

smashedbanana, I couldn't agree more.

Often Windows users will say "MacOS is too hard" which means "I'm afraid to learn anything new, even how to use Windows effectively, let alone a Mac"


----------



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

I just bought my new iMac 20" this past weekend. It is very simple. It works and easy. My old PC not so much. Like they say "When you go Mac you never go back!"


----------

